# De puta madre (usos)



## Cian

I thought I would start a new thread because it is a different subject.  This comes from my question about abbreviations in "chatting" or "text messaging" or emails in Spanish.  Then expressions came forward which I didn't know, such as "de puta madre".  Thank you SO much for explaining and for giving me the NB on "la puta madre".  But here is another question:  obviously, "la puta madre" is not something one says in polite company (or that is my interpretation).  What about "de puta madre"?  Is is rude or colloquial?  Can one say this in Spanish class, por ejemplo?

Thanks so much for being so generous in sharing!  

Over the years I have heard various Spanish expressions which are very rude in one country but mean something quite innocent in another.  It might be fun to create a collection of those too.


----------



## niña

loooolz Cian, I can't stop laughing at your topic. Too many "P-words" there. Spaniards should make a dictionary just for the P and the J words 

As far as I know, those expressions are not polite at all in Spain, but you'll hear them a lot in an informal context, amongst friends (guys above all...tsk tsk tsk    ) 

Some examples come to my head:

- ¿Qué te parece si vamos al cine? ¡De puta madre! (instead of simply "great" :S )
How about if we go to the cinema? That'd be bloody brilliant!

- Lo pasamos de puta madre
We had a bloody brilliant time

- De puta madre, ¿ahora qué hacemos? (ironic tone)
Bloody brilliant. What are we supposed to do now?


Hmmm.. I wonder if "bloody brilliant" sounds as rude in English as "puta madre" in Spanish

See, there is a pocket dictionary of slang that I bet any money you'd love it  
http://www.casadellibro-tienda.com/harraps/


----------



## Zephyrus

You can use it in many ways....but of course this expression is not nice. It sounds rude.

For example:

- Me fue de la puta madre  - This can have two different meanings...I spent such a great time or it was not good at all

- Puta madre! malogre el microondas  - Just an expression

These are just a couple of examples....let's wait for other options


----------



## Cian

Oh, I am sorry if I have been so rude. If I have offended anyone, please accept my apologies. 

The English use "bloody" in expressions--it isn't really polite but it isn't offensive.  However, it is WAY more polite that the "f" word in English, which is offensive to many people.  Most people (except my Grandma) will use the word "bloody" for emphasis in conversation, but way less use the 'f' word (though American films would lead one to believe that everyone says it all the time! jajaja). 

So, I guess that was my question.  DPM appears to be slightly rude but not offensive and LPM appears to be offensive.  Is this correct or are they both actually quite rude, on a descending scale...

You are all so great with all this!


----------



## cuchuflete

niña said:
			
		

> loooolz Cian, I can't stop laughing at your topic. Too many "P-words" there. Spaniards should make a dictionary just for the P and the J words
> 
> As far as I know, those expressions are not polite at all in Spain, but you'll hear them a lot in an informal context, amongst friends (guys above all...tsk tsk tsk    )
> 
> Some examples come to my head:
> 
> - ¿Qué te parece si vamos al cine? ¡De puta madre! (instead of simply "great" :S )
> How about if we go to the cinema? That'd be bloody brilliant!
> 
> - Lo pasamos de puta madre
> We had a bloody brilliant time
> 
> - De puta madre, ¿ahora qué hacemos? (ironic tone)
> Bloody brilliant. What are we supposed to do now?
> 
> 
> Hmmm.. I wonder if "bloody brilliant" sounds as rude in English as "puta madre" in Spanish
> 
> See, there is a pocket dictionary of slang that I bet any money you'd love it
> http://www.casadellibro-tienda.com/harraps/



Remarkable post for a four year old.  I swear she's bloody precocious!

Happy Cumpleaños.  ¡Que lo pases DPM!


----------



## niña

cuchufléte said:
			
		

> Remarkable post for a four year old.  I swear she's bloody precocious!
> 
> Happy Cumpleaños.  ¡Que lo pases DPM!




Jajajajajjajjjaj...Ay Cuchu, I almost peed my pant laughing. Cuando cumpla 5 te vas a enterar de lo que es bueno  

Muchas gracias. Intentare pasarlo lo mejor que pueda. En tanto en cuanto no me quiten el "chupe" I'm happy"


----------



## niña

Well, following with my "remarkable posts"...lol   



			
				Cian said:
			
		

> Oh, I am sorry if I have been so rude. If I have offended anyone, please accept my apologies.



Oh no no.. You're way of asking for those expressions has been very polite, believe me. It's just the contrast what made me laugh 



> The English use "bloody" in expressions--it isn't really polite but it isn't offensive.  However, it is WAY more polite that the "f" word in English, which is offensive to many people.  Most people (except my Grandma) will use the word "bloody" for emphasis in conversation, but way less use the 'f' word (though American films would lead one to believe that everyone says it all the time! jajaja).



Aha! I see jeje.



> So, I guess that was my question.  DPM appears to be slightly rude but not offensive and LPM appears to be offensive.  Is this correct or are they both actually quite rude, on a descending scale...


[/QUOTE]

Yep. You're right about "DPM". As for "LPM", I never heard "PM" with article.

(I hope any member of my family is listening looolz)


----------



## Edwin

Cian said:
			
		

> The English use "bloody" in expressions--it isn't really polite but it isn't offensive.



To a person born and bred in EEUU the expression "bloody" hasn't much meaning as a swear word. I only learned of it by watching movies and TV programs from England. In England (and perhaps Canada and Australia) "bloody" is (from what I have heard) fairly strong language. To us it means very little except when one wishes to imitate an Englishman. Then we might say something like, "That was a bloody good game, eh matey."

As for la puta madre:  There was a recent discussion on alt.usage.spanish (a very rowdy group) about the many negative terms in Mexico involving "madre" whereas anything involving "padre" is good or excellent.
Is it similar in other Spanish speaking countries?

--Edwin


----------



## rich7

En venezuela decimos "la pase del carajo" es decir buenisimo sin embargo no es groceria pero no es usada en un contexto formal.


----------



## chica11

A mí me interesa el uso o “sobreuso” de la palabra madre en México, sin embargo no pienso que siempre tiene una mala connotación.  Por ejemplo, se puede decir que algo fue “a la puta madre” para algo que fue muy chido.  Por lo menos es lo que la gente de León donde viví me dijo.  
Pero sí, me interesa en terminos culturales cómo se usa la palabra madre en México, porque parece que se usa muchísimo.  Es interestante en mi opinión porque los mexicanos tienen mucha reverencia para las madres en el país.  El día de la madre es muy importante.  Y por eso,  creo que la gente no se llama sus madres, madre, sino mamá.


----------



## libre

Pero la palabra "P" si es una muy mala palabra...

es decir.... la dicen comunmente algunas personas... pero no por eso deja de ser una grosería de lo mas ... desagradable y de muy mal gusto....

Claro que no me molesta el tema, porque quien lo abrió no sabía exactamente lo que significa.... y yo misma cometo un sinfin de errores cuando no sé lo que las palabras quieren decir....

pero, al menos no sé qué otra palabra podría ser mas ofensiva.... en español y en México.


----------



## chica11

La palabra "Chingar" es muy ofensiva en Mexico no?  Perdoname si leer esa palabra te ofenda.  No queria ofender a nadie.


----------



## Edwin

El DRAE dice:

*chingar*
(Del caló c<caron>ingarár, pelear).
1. tr. Importunar, molestar.
2. tr. malson. Practicar el coito.
3. tr. coloq. Beber con frecuencia vino o licores.
4. tr. Am. Cen. Cortar el rabo a un animal.
5. intr. Can. salpicar.
6. intr. Pal. tintinar.
7. intr. Arg. y Ur. Colgar desparejamente el orillo de una prenda.
8. prnl. embriagarse.
9. prnl. Can., Arg., Bol., Chile y Col. No acertar, fracasar, frustrarse, fallar.
~la.
1. fr. coloq. Arg. Equivocarse, fracasar.


----------



## chica11

Gracias por las definiciones!!

En mi opinión, muchas veces, la palabra chingar es mala en México, aunque no siempre se use para significar algo malo.  Pero si digo “Chi.. Su...M..” (Espero que ustedes entiendan lo que quiero decir) eso es horrible.  Sin embargo, si digo que alguien es el chingón en algo creo significa que es lo mejor.  Bueno cuando vivía en México escuche varias formas de la palabra.


----------



## nanel

En España chingar algo es robarlo (en un uso muy coloquial) aunque sabemos que los mejicanos lo usan con otro significado. Decimos "eres un chingante" con el significado de eres un "ladronzuelo" pero en broma, por ejemplo si tu hermano te quita una patata frita del plato o algo así.


----------



## Eager

También en México Chingar significa robar pero no se usa "chingante" como la persona que roba.

Efectivamente es una palabra ofensiva pero de un uso diario y muy común entre amigos. Además de las definiciones que han dado me viene a la mente "Me chingó" que significa "me venció".

“Chi.. tu...M..” (Como dice Chica 11) si es ofensivo, pero no diría que horrible porque es de un uso muy común, diría que algo equivalente a "Fck u". Si se lo digo a un amigo cuando estamos pasando un buen momento no hay problema pero si se lo digo a alguien cuando estoy enojado es una expresión fuerte.

Tambien se puede usar como maldición, "Chinga!" o "Chingao!", cuando algo no sale bien, algo así como "shit!"

Se puede usar en un momento de desición: “Chi.. Su...M..”, un instante antes de ejecutar una acción de la que no sabemos cual será el resultado.

Otro uso es de admiración: Ahh chinga! cuando algo es inesperado.

Seguramente se me pasaron algunas expresiones en donde se usa Chingar pero es una de las palabras más dificiles de explicar en México, junto con la palabra Madre (de esa escribo despues) =)

Espero que esto les sirva un poco.
Saludos




			
				chica11 said:
			
		

> A mí me interesa el uso o “sobreuso” de la palabra madre en México, sin embargo no pienso que siempre tiene una mala connotación. Por ejemplo, se puede decir que algo fue “a la puta madre” para algo que fue muy chido. Por lo menos es lo que la gente de León donde viví me dijo.
> Pero sí, me interesa en terminos culturales cómo se usa la palabra madre en México, porque parece que se usa muchísimo. Es interestante en mi opinión porque los mexicanos tienen mucha reverencia para las madres en el país. El día de la madre es muy importante. Y por eso, creo que la gente no se llama sus madres, madre, sino mamá.


----------



## !!!!!!!!!!

Hi... in Colombia we never use any of those expressions "la puta madre" or "chingar". However I think if somebody use them, it would be not offensive  for anybody but strange and a little bit stronge.


----------



## chilolo

*I'm not a native Mexican, but I grew-up over there and as far as I know "la puta madre" is a phrase to express frustration the equivalent to "shit" here in the states.*

*On the other hand...."de puta madre" is a way to show approval for example after watching a movie...you might say the movie was "fucking great" you can also say "chingón"*

*of course is just my opinion I could be wrong, every town is different.*


----------



## History&hula

Hi! As far as I belive p..m.. in Mexico is strong and you use it when you are mad, but in Spain p.. it's more common in daily speaking, so isn't as strong or mad as in Mexico. And also just like chilolo says when you use it to say sometings it's great that's because you are too confortable with the people around and they won't be offended. It's just like I see it. Nice afternoon!


----------



## jenniqua

hola a todos!

quiero saber como se puede usar el frase *´de puta madre´* . pues, ya lo se q lo significa ´awesome/kickass´ en ingles, pero no se como se puede FORMAR un oracion, me entiendes?

por ejemplo:
-el coche de pepe esta/es de puta madre

correcta o no? no estoy segura!


----------



## crises

Expresiones vulgares que denoten admiración hay cientos:

Pepe's car...
...is fucking great.
...is bloody awesome.
...kicks ass.


----------



## jenniqua

crises said:


> Expresiones vulgares que denoten admiración hay cientos:
> 
> Pepe's car...
> ...is fucking great.
> ...is bloody awesome.
> ...kicks ass.


 
si pero , es el formacion del oracion correcta? el coche de pepe ES/ESTA de puta madre


----------



## crises

Se puede utilizar tanto el verbo "estar" [por ejemplo, "La comida está de puta madre"] como el verbo "ser" [por ejemplo, "Tu tele es de puta madre"], pero la expresión más natural sería ligeramente diferente: en el caso del coche, "Tiene un coche de puta madre".


----------



## jenniqua

crises said:


> Se puede utilizar tanto el verbo "estar" [por ejemplo, "La comida está de puta madre"] como el verbo "ser" [por ejemplo, "Tu tele es de puta madre"], pero la expresión más natural sería ligeramente diferente: en el caso del coche, "Tiene un coche de puta madre".


 
te entiendo ahora, muchas gracias !


----------



## pitivw

Valen ambos: _ser _y _estar_ 
Esta casa es de puta madre
esta casa está de puta madre.

Es dificil complicado entender y definir una norma de utilización. Si quieres definir la calidad utilizas el vervo ser:
Este amigo es de puta madre. (es leal)
Es una tía de puta madre.(es fiel, es inteligente, aunque no sea hermosa)

Si usas el verbo estar entonces te refieres a normalmente al aspecto exterior, lo que puedes ver.
Esa tía está de puta madre (es hermosa)
esta casa está de puta madre (tiene un aspecto que te provoca admiración)

El coche Pepe es de puta madre (es rápido, robusto, fiable)
El coche de Pepe está de puta madre (está muy equipado, está como nuevo a pesar de tener muchos años, tiene alerones y faros de xenon)

hope it helps


----------



## jenniqua

pero eso es el caso no solo cuando quiera usar la frase ´de puta madre´no?, tambien se aplica como asi:

la chica esta buena (refiere a su aparencia) 
la chica es buena (refiere a su caracter)

????


----------



## Sandragoras

Otro ejemplo de otro uso de ser y estar que cambia el sentido de la frase:

*Estás* rara hoy, ¿te pasó algo en la escuela? (el comportamiento es extraño sólo el día de hoy)

*Eres rara*, no te gusta vestir a la moda ni bailar reggaeton (la rareza es una característica de la persona)


----------



## Sammo

> por ejemplo:
> -el coche de pepe esta/es de puta madre
> 
> correcta o no? no estoy segura!



Se puede decir de las dos maneras pero se tiene que modificar un poco.  

"El coche de Pepe está de puta madre"

y

"El coche de Pepe es de la puta madre"


----------



## crises

Sammo said:


> "El coche de Pepe es de la puta madre"



El artículo "la" *sobra *en esa construcción. > de la puta madre > de puta madre

Sólo iría si se tratara de la expresión "de la puta madre que te parió", porque está espeficicando de qué madre se trata. Sin embargo, tiene otro significado completamente distinto.


----------



## jenniqua

Sandragoras said:


> Otro ejemplo de otro uso de ser y estar que cambia el sentido de la frase:
> 
> *Estás* rara hoy, ¿te pasó algo en la escuela? (el comportamiento es extraño sólo el día de hoy)
> 
> *Eres rara*, no te gusta vestir a la moda ni bailar reggaeton (la rareza es una característica de la persona)


 
asi q basicamente, podemos decir que se usa ´ser´si quiera referir a algo en un sentido mas *profundo* en lugar de ´estar´ cuando estas hablando de algo mas temporario o superficial


----------



## Boricua212

Cian said:


> _I thought I would start a new thread because it is a different subject.  This comes from my question about abbreviations in "chatting" or "text messaging" or emails in Spanish.  Then expressions came forward which I didn't know, such as "de puta madre".  Thank you SO much for explaining and for giving me the NB on "la puta madre".  But here is another question:  obviously, "la puta madre" is not something one says in polite company (or that is my interpretation).  What about "de puta madre"?  Is is rude or colloquial?  Can one say this in Spanish class, por ejemplo?
> Thanks so much for being so generous in sharing!
> Over the years I have heard various Spanish expressions which are very rude in one country but mean something quite innocent in another.  It might be fun to create a collection of those too_  .



Hi everyone:
Returning to Cian question, regarding the use of "de p--- m----" or "DPM" in text messaging: 
I would check first to whom are you writing first. I mean, from where or what country that Spanish speaking person is, because (coming from Puerto Rico) if you send me a text message with those 3 letters I would not know what they mean, unless you explain it to me. And then, I would not be offended because I would know that you learned that expression in other country, like when I hear other expressions used in Spanish speaking tv soap operas or "tele novelas".
And regarding the use of "de p--- m----" in general:
in Puerto Rico guys will usually say "c-b-ón" (which I don't write completely here because, as a woman, I find it vulgar to use). But in a group of male friends, it is used similar to what other here wrote about the use of "chingón". 
Hope this help. 
P.Data: What does "NB" means in English text messaging?


----------



## Rimanlo

The meaning is "wicked" which uses same values for speaker as sarcastic, ironic, annoyed or terrible angry.


----------



## Sylphadora

Uf, es que depende del contexto es muy difícil de traducir... ¿Alguien ha visto la película _Celda 211_? En una escena, un negociador le pregunta a un preso: "¿Te viene bien a las cinco?". Y el preso contesta: "De puta madre". ¿Vosotros cómo lo traduciríais al inglés en este caso?


----------



## bubbly3

"¿Te viene bien a las cinco?". Y el preso contesta: "De puta madre". ¿Vosotros cómo lo traduciríais al inglés en este caso?

brilliant/f....good


----------



## ch4rl1

jenniqua said:


> hola a todos!
> 
> quiero saber como se puede usar el frase *´de puta madre´* . pues, ya lo se q lo significa ´awesome/kickass´ en ingles, pero no se como se puede FORMAR un oracion, me entiendes?
> 
> por ejemplo:
> -el coche de pepe esta/es de puta madre
> 
> correcta o no? no estoy segura!



el coche de Pepe está de puta madre

(con ser) Pepe es un tío de puta madre (pepe is a fucking great guy)


----------



## ch4rl1

jenniqua said:


> pero eso es el caso no solo cuando quiera usar la frase ´de puta madre´no?, tambien se aplica como asi:
> 
> la chica esta buena (refiere a su aparencia)
> la chica es buena (refiere a su caracter)
> 
> ????



Exacto

La chica está de puta madre (apariencia)
Es una chica de puta madre (carácter)


----------

